

Job Openings for Feb 2012. - idiotb

Post your job openings with contact details for month of Feb/Jan.<p>[For those who want to hire hacker news reader but doesn't have the privilege of YC company to post job on HN:Jobs]
======
gamechangr
They have a list that is posted every month for non-YC companies.

I believe you can search for it under "who's hiring Feb 2012"

Good luck!

~~~
NonEUCitizen
You get better results if you don't use contraction, i.e. search for "who is
hiring ..." instead of "who's hiring ..."

------
wangthony
OK, here goes...

Tobi is hiring software engineers in the SF area - check us out at
<http://eng.tobi.com>

------
wangthony
search results for "hiring feb 2012" and "job feb 2012" don't turn up much...
am I missing something, or should we just start a list here?

